# Just a question about scratching



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Oleg scratches the floor and the wall by his litter tray after using it. 
I understand he could be "burrying" his stuff just like he does inside his litter tray, but what I find strange is that he didn't used to do that. He's only been doing this over the last month and a bit.

Info : he did have a bit of an uncomfortable time with his litter tray a month or so ago when I was away on holiday and the litter wasn't properly changed for a while. This is not the case anymore, his litter tray has been nice and clean for the last month and a half.

Other info : I did change the type of litter recently. He was on a bad quality clumping clay litter this summer including during my holiday when he started ripping the wall around the tray. He's now on a Golden Gray clumping litter which is much more comfy I'm sure, and easier to refresh.

Still doing it. 
Why is that, is there a way he could stop? It's in the bathroom and it's no real big deal that the wall paper is affected in there but if he could get back to not doing this that would be better.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

The tray he has is a standard size for an adult cat - he's a thin 9 months old kitten now. 

I was wondering if perhaps I should get a larger tray? Would that change something?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats and kittens can acquire this habit when the litter tray is dirty, not changed often enough, and they don't want to get their feet soiled. As you say this happened when you were away and someone else was looking after him. Unfortunately he has now got into the habit, and it may not be easy to break the habit. 

I have also known cats do the same thing when they don't like the type of litter or they think the litter tray is too small. You recently changed to Golden Grey litter, and this is well-liked by most cats, so I would persevere with that. But I would definitely get him a couple of extra-large trays, so there is always plenty of clean litter for him to scrape around to bury his business. 

If possible, can you site the trays slightly away from the wall so he can't reach the wall to scrape it. Locate the trays in different parts of the house btw.

Or another thought is to provide covered trays for him. You can always remove the door, as many cats won't use them with the door on. Just make sure that covered trays are tall enough for an adult cat to squat upright to poo, otherwise you will have to replace them when your cat grows. You need a height of at least 46 cm for the covered tray.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Cats and kittens can acquire this habit when the litter tray is dirty, not changed often enough, and they don't want to get their feet soiled. As you say this happened when you were away and someone else was looking after him. Unfortunately he has now got into the habit, and it may not be easy to break the habit.
> 
> I have also known cats do the same thing when they don't like the type of litter or they think the litter tray is too small. You recently changed to Golden Grey litter, and this is well-liked by most cats, so I would persevere with that. But I would definitely get him a couple of extra-large trays, so there is always plenty of clean litter for him to scrape around to bury his business.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I have moved the tray a bit further away from the wall (right in the middle of the small bathroom now!) to see if that can help break the habit.

I m also considering getting a covered litter tray to put somewhere else in the flat come next year.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ely01 said:


> Oleg scratches the floor and the wall by his litter tray after using it.
> I understand he could be "burrying" his stuff just like he does inside his litter tray, but what I find strange is that he didn't used to do that. He's only been doing this over the last month and a bit.
> 
> Info : he did have a bit of an uncomfortable time with his litter tray a month or so ago when I was away on holiday and the litter wasn't properly changed for a while. This is not the case anymore, his litter tray has been nice and clean for the last month and a half.
> ...


Liddy used to get out of her tray and scrape at the floor but she hadn't always completely covered her business in the tray! We did get a much bigger tray and that seemed to help and she was covering better too! I haven't seen her do that for a long time now. Any soiling in Liddy's tray is removed within minutes! even if she goes in the garden it is removed the same day (She uses garden mostly).


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Rupert did this with the corner trays we bought from ZP. I decided the trays were too small for him (even though he's tiny) and bought a couple of large toy boxes. I cut a hole in the side about half way up and sanded down the edges, filled with about 5/6 inches of litter and he stopped scratching outside.

I'd suggest trying a bigger tray and see if that helps.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Huck and Grace both do it occasionally if they have managed to get some wee/poop on their feet - they have huge feet which get in the way sometimes. A bigger, covered, tray definitely helps, along with a mat to wipe their feet and trap litter, when they step out.

Incidentally Grace and Huck do the same with the area around their food sometimes, when they're not hungry - just instinctively trying to bury it.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I've just added this tray to my basket for my next Zooplus order - in lime green  :

Savic Aseo Cat Litter Tray: Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

It's slightly larger than the one I have and has higher edges. Oleg does splash litter over board so that should help to keep the bathroom tidy too.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> Rupert did this with the corner trays we bought from ZP. I decided the trays were too small for him (even though he's tiny) and bought a couple of large toy boxes. I cut a hole in the side about half way up and sanded down the edges, filled with about 5/6 inches of litter and he stopped scratching outside.
> 
> I'd suggest trying a bigger tray and see if that helps.


Actually the toy box idea is great, I'll check this option too, there may be some that are larger and cheaper than litter trays.


----------

